# Question on seating



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 5, 2008)

I am planning on getting these for my boat seats.







They are the 13" size that would allow me to make the seats low to the deck for running, and then higher up for fishing. My question is how much support do I need undermeath these things? I am planning on mounting them in the middle of the bench seats, that has a piece of plywood covering the entire bench. Currently I have the 3/8" plywood there, but I am wondering if I am in need of some thicker plywood to fasten the base too. What do you all think? Have any of you used these seats, if so how much support do I need?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 5, 2008)

I would use 3/4" Ply. It should be plenty strong for that.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 5, 2008)

That should work fine, but I would add some large washers on the under-side to distibute the stress around the screw/bolt.


----------



## mtnbasser (Feb 5, 2008)

backpain, i have the same mounts in my boat. i have the front mounted thru a 3/4" piece of ply-wood. it doesn't budge, an i'm pushing 280lbs. ( no fat jokes needed please) now the back is a different story. I drilled a hole in the aluminium bench seat to get the base in were it would set flush. then i took some self tapping metal screws and some epoxy. I glued the base down then coated the metal screws with epoxy and drilled them in. then i covered it with carpet. My bro sets back there he's a lite weight bout 150. You may want to go with a little thicker piece of plywood. I would use locking washers as well.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, that is what I was wondering. Another question, I am planning on fastening that said piece of plywood to the deck seat with screws. Not to any kind of wood frame, do you think that the plywood fastened across the length to the seat will be sufficient or do i need to rethink the whole thing? :? I don't want to add too much lumber if at all possible because there are quite often three guys in the boat and we all push or exceed 200#. But if I have to I have to, I don't want a wave to roll the boat a little knocking the seats and their occupants overboard!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you have room to put bolts straight through the bench? That would be very secure.


----------



## jackspirko (Feb 5, 2008)

Same bases I used in my boat. I have the front on 3/4s and that is fine. On the rear deck I used 15/16ths ply. So what I did was place a second square of 3/4s just a bit larger then the foot print on the base and attach it under the deck and then screwed the base into both the 15/16th and on through to the 3/4s. I used screws that were just a bit to short to come out the other side.

No problems to speak of and you can just use some scrap wood to do it.  

Basically this is like adding one big giant washer. I glued mine but just to hold it in place while I had the deck back in place and was attaching the seats. If the glue fails now it won't matter the screws will hold it fast.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 5, 2008)

I will have to look into this more, I am not sure I want to mess with the benches themselves a great deal in case i ever take the mods out or sell the thing. But I have to look into this a little more before I make any decisions.

My benches I believe are filled with floatation foam, so anything i do would be dealing with that and removing some. I am not real comfortable with that as I am adding weight with wood as it is.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 5, 2008)

With sheet aluminum (seat bench) and 3/8s plywood, they should be alright. Like someone said, you do have to drill a purty large hole for the base. You could get your fender washers through this hole, if you don't have access to the back. 

Now, I have a question for those that have used these. I was planning on using them in future and current builds, but some old ones came with the 15 foot Yazoo. They have a lot of slop (well, I say a lot, but it is all relative - they wiggle a bit). Is this because the bushings are worn, or are they a loose fit from the factory. I don't relish the idea of sitting on a floppy seat while going 30 plus mph. :shock:


----------



## asinz (Feb 5, 2008)

review on those style seat post/receiver at bass pro

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_74640_200004009_200000000_200004000_200-4-9


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 6, 2008)

My Tracker has seat posts very similar to the one pictured above. Mine are the 3/4" (dia.) Pin-type, and the "pin" inserts into a plastic/neoprene bushing which is in the seat base hole. If yours are that type, the bushing may be wobbled-out/worn. No problems at all with mine, and I actually like them better than what came on the Lowe boat.




> I don't relish the idea of sitting on a floppy seat while going 30 plus mph.



As a safety factor, and if you're doing 30mph, you shouldn't be sitting in a high pedastal seat. You should be seated lower. Just my safety-wise two cents worth :wink: 


asinz, I read the review and that person must really be hard on gear if he wore a bushing out within a year. I put a very light film of 3-in-1 oil around the pin of my seat bases. No problems


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> My Tracker has seat posts very similar to the one pictured above. Mine are the 3/4" (dia.) Pin-type, and the "pin" inserts into a plastic/neoprene bushing which is in the seat base hole. If yours are that type, the bushing may be wobbled-out/worn. No problems at all with mine, and I actually like them better than what came on the Lowe boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, that is what I was asking. Thanks. The ones that came with mine were wobbly, and I assumed it was due to age, but wanted to make sure they aren't floppy out of the box. 

As for the speed thing, I think I have been the heaviest to mention sitting low to operate a tiller, when people have been looking for ideas. What I am doing, is setting it up where I fish with a 3 foot pedestal, but then I remove the extension, and put the seat directly into the base to drive, so I am as low as possible. Then, the area in front of my stern casting deck is open for the feet, so no worries on the safety issue.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 6, 2008)

> What I am doing, is setting it up where I fish with a 3 foot pedestal, but then I remove the extension, and put the seat directly into the base to drive, so I am as low as possible. _Then, the area in front of my stern casting deck is open for the feet, so no worries on the safety issue._



Whew, glad to hear that!


----------



## switchback (Feb 8, 2008)

I just bought some of these for my boat and my buddy said he used aluminum angle under his 3/4 plywood and put nuts on the screws underneath. We never had a problem with the screws getting loose. I can get aluminum at work so I'm going to make a few plates to go underneath.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 9, 2008)

switchback said:


> I just bought some of these for my boat and my buddy said he used aluminum angle under his 3/4 plywood and put nuts on the screws underneath. We never had a problem with the screws getting loose. I can get aluminum at work so I'm going to make a few plates to go underneath.



Using the aluminum angle underneath is a good idea.


----------



## redbug (Feb 9, 2008)

When I mounted my pedestals for my seats on my crawdad I was worried about he carriage bolts pulling through the wood, so I found a piece of scrap aluminium and placed it under the wood It was very cheap And I have seen a lot of it around for the taking... 
it worked very well and the bolts never pulled through

Th piece I found was even painted a nice bright red with white trim


Wayne


----------



## sccamper (Feb 10, 2008)

How about some thoughts on the same base, without the extension, but mounted to the lid for the center bench seat livewell? Think the lid would flex and weakin?


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 10, 2008)

sccamper said:


> How about some thoughts on the same base, without the extension, but mounted to the lid for the center bench seat livewell? Think the lid would flex and weakin?



I'd go with a doubler-plate underneath the lid.


----------

